

Ask HN: What's the most valuable blog post you've read? - bryanbraun

What is the most valuable blog post you have read for your personal &amp; professional development in the web industry? Any that had an impact on you specifically?
======
eip
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/11/5/gone-fishin-
buildi...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/11/5/gone-fishin-building-
super-scalable-systems-blade-runner-mee.html)

